# Paunsaugunt Cactus Hunt / Harvest Results



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

I was curious to know the results of the cactus buck hunt harvest success results after last years hunt on the Paunsaugunt. To my surprise, they've never been posted.

https://wildlife.utah.gov/hunting/biggame/pdf/2018/2018_le_oial_hr.pdf

My dad drew this tag and after scouting with him a couple of times, spending a lot of time talking to the biologist who was great to work with, I plead with my dad to give the permit back and get his 12-points back. Him being stubborn decided to hold onto the permit thinking there was some freak buck out there we'd find. Even after being told by the biologist that out of the 250-300 cactus bucks he estimated on the unit, only a couple dozen had any actual antler formation. Even the biologist said if it were his 12, he'd probably surrender the permit to which he said he generally would never tell anyone. So we hunted for several days. We saw a total of three cactus bucks. Two which were antlered and kind of cool looking crossing the road in the dark from one piece of private ground to the next.. Then finally on the last day of the hunt, he passed on a buck that had the antler formation similar to the hair style of Carlton on the Fresh Prince of Bel Air. We found this buck on private property after obtaining permission from a landowner the biologist recommended. The landowner allowed this at no cost.

Now, it really was awesome being there during the rut, and seeing some really nice bucks chasing doe. Saw a TON of management buck there. The biggest buck we saw was a tall, wide, three point with some trash. Following the hunt, I reached out to the wildlife board and expressed my concerns with having the hunt. Two board members returned back to me saying they actually agreed with my concerns of holding the hunt again this year. One of which was the rep for the unit. So, when I saw it back on the application I was surprised especially considering there was no harvest data for potential hunters to review. I thought maybe because the hunt was in November that it just wasn't ready yet.. However, the late season elk hunts were all reported.

I felt as a sportsman that we were made to believe there was an issue with the cactus buck on the unit. My thoughts after being there with my dad hunting, I don't see the issue. In the words of the biologist... "If you see one, I would shoot it because you may not see another the entire time you're there." This tells me they're pretty infrequent. If they're truly an issue, then why not have the biologist shoot them on sight. If they're an issue, then have more than 13 permits drawn as I am not sure more than one person harvested a deer.

If anyone in here put in for the hunt, I'd love to message back and forth to give you an idea of where we hunted and what we found. We spoke to several hunters while there but I am not sure that anyone harvested a deer. We did speak to one hunter that paid a landowner some money to trespass to shoot a cactus buck but passed on it. He later returned because he couldn't find anything else but the buck did not return.

Not seeing the results of the hunt posted sparked up some issues I had with the hunt. I find it a little problem-some that they wouldn't post those before the draw so people could make an educated decision. It was a successful hunt in the fact that I loved being there with my brother and dad and seeing some beautiful country and animals. Was just really wanting to see my dad get a nice looking buck for once in his lifetime!


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

sorry to hear you didnt fill your tag. the thing to remember is they are selling you an "opportunity" to go hunting, with certain specific requirements associated with that hunt. buyer beware. these hunts are in response to a cry from sportsmen for more opportunities


----------



## huntinfanatic (Aug 3, 2012)

The data is there. Someone made a simple error when entering data and accidently labeled it a muzzleloader hunt. Look at hunt number 1058. Looks like 8 of the 13 hunters killed a buck and the hunter satisfaction rate is higher than some of the other LE hunts available. My guess is that the F&G consider that a successful hunt and that is why it is back for 2019.
Guys that put in for that hunt with a lot of points hoping to kill a giant are setting themselves up for disappointment, but for those that just want to experience hunting the paunsaugunt and dont want to wait 20 years and are willing to shoot the first cactus buck they see with what looks like a bunch of little fingers growing off the top of his head it can be an amazing experience.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

huntinfanatic said:


> The data is there. Someone made a simple error when entering data and accidently labeled it a muzzleloader hunt. Look at hunt number 1058. Looks like 8 of the 13 hunters killed a buck and the hunter satisfaction rate is higher than some of the other LE hunts available. My guess is that the F&G consider that a successful hunt and that is why it is back for 2019.
> Guys that put in for that hunt with a lot of points hoping to kill a giant are setting themselves up for disappointment, but for those that just want to experience hunting the paunsaugunt and dont want to wait 20 years and are willing to shoot the first cactus buck they see with what looks like a bunch of little fingers growing off the top of his head it can be an amazing experience.


Interesting. Thanks for the feedback. I would never have guessed the success was remotely that high. Doesn't make a lot of sense that they put it away from the premium LEs considering it was a management hunt on the unit. It was fun being down there. It wasn't my tag and I don't think I'd personally apply for that hunt. But I would do the management hunt there no problem.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

What kind of penalties come into play if one end up harvesting "non management buck"? I went with a friend on a management hunt in Sonora Mexico and he shot a 4 point that barely made 160 and he was hit with a trophy fee because it was a 4 point typical buck. I would consider a trophy something you might not.

Granted it is public vs private land and in a different country but a management buck is a management buck right? Something you want to cull from the heard.

Hey....MOTP!!!!!


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

A management buck in Utah is defined in a very specific way. The penalty would likely be similar to shooting more than a spike bull on a spike only unit--pretty severe.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

huntinfanatic said:


> Guys that put in for that hunt with a lot of points hoping to kill a giant are setting themselves up for disappointment, ...


Ding, ding, ding. We have a winner.

most of these "cactus bucks" are undesirable, which is exactly why they have the hunt. If all these cactus bucks were "buck of justice" caliber, then neither the DWR nor hunters would want them gone.

This is buck was from 2014 off the Boulder. It was very close to the Pauns, and in an area where deer frequently cross back and forth. It is certainly unique -- but not something that most people would want hanging on their wall. It isn't going in any record book. Thanks for taking it out of the gene pool!


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Is it just me or does this cactus buck have a massive body? 
Darn thing looks like a cow.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

MadHunter said:


> Is it just me or does this cactus buck have a massive body?
> Darn thing looks like a cow.


From my understanding, it is pretty normal for castrated males to get bigger bodies (think of a steer). Some of that could be due to better conservation of resources by not trying to kill themselves each fall to get a little lovin' and some of it might be the way how higher levels of testosterone inhibit growth at certain development stages. The castratto that were...popular(?)...for singing in boys' choirs were significantly taller than the average male at the time. It's kind of fascinating stuff to dive into.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

PBH said:


> Ding, ding, ding. We have a winner.
> 
> Thanks for taking it out of the gene pool!


What does this mean since they say they don't breed. ???


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

7MM RELOADED said:


> What does this mean since they say they don't breed. ???


Good point.


----------



## BuckBull83 (May 12, 2021)

BigT said:


> I was curious to know the results of the cactus buck hunt harvest success results after last years hunt on the Paunsaugunt. To my surprise, they've never been posted.
> 
> https://wildlife.utah.gov/hunting/biggame/pdf/2018/2018_le_oial_hr.pdf
> 
> ...


I just found out today my wife drew the cactus tag. I thought I put her in for a management tag. But I must of put her in for the cactus tag🤷‍♂️ Anyways 


BigT said:


> I was curious to know the results of the cactus buck hunt harvest success results after last years hunt on the Paunsaugunt. To my surprise, they've never been posted.
> 
> https://wildlife.utah.gov/hunting/biggame/pdf/2018/2018_le_oial_hr.pdf
> 
> ...


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

That is not an easy hunt. 
A guy that worked for me had it last year. 
He worked his tail off to get a decent buck.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

What 2Full said. Honestly it's a pretty cool time of year to be down there hunting. We hunted like crazy down there and turned up a few that looked like they were wearing a deflated wig of antlers. The two cool ones we saw were in the middle of the road in the dark. Personally, if your wife had only 3-4 points or even less I would do this hunt. If she was up around 10-11 I would consider surrendering..


----------



## BuckBull83 (May 12, 2021)

BuckBull83 said:


> the





BigT said:


> I was curious to know the results of the cactus buck hunt harvest success results after last years hunt on the Paunsaugunt. To my surprise, they've never been posted.
> 
> https://wildlife.utah.gov/hunting/biggame/pdf/2018/2018_le_oial_hr.pdf
> 
> ...





BigT said:


> I was curious to know the results of the cactus buck hunt harvest success results after last years hunt on the Paunsaugunt. To my surprise, they've never been posted.
> 
> https://wildlife.utah.gov/hunting/biggame/pdf/2018/2018_le_oial_hr.pdf
> 
> ...


I found out yesterday my wife drew this tag. I thought I put her in for a management hunt, but turns out I put her in for this hunt. I’m a very avid hunter, and started her hunting 7 years ago. She has killed three smaller deer with her bow. That being said I need all the help I can get as far as should she keep this tag??🤷‍♂️ She had 7 points to draw this tag and I don’t really know the story on this hunt. So I will take any information or help I can get. Thank you


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

It's really a tough hunt. There's rumored to be big cactus bucks out there. In November when the hunt is, most the deer will have migrated down by US 89 east of Kanab. There's deer literally everywhere. You need to see a lot of deer to turn up a cactus buck. And to be honest, if you see one, I wouldn't pass it and try for something bigger. If your borderline on keeping the tag or turning it back, maybe take some time and go scout the summer range and see if you can turn up some cactus bucks. If you see something that gets you and your wife excited, I would keep the tag. If not, you have until around October 1st to give it back. Someone else will certainly take it. With seven points, and eight if you were to turn it back you would probably still be a few years away from a management tag there. I think it took around 11 a few years ago when my dad did the cactus buck hunt. I did see a ton of cool management bucks. In fact the biggest deer we saw was a big tall wide 3-point with a bunch of kickers. You might even try and get a hold of the biologist over the area and chat with him or her to see what the prospects are. Good luck!


----------



## BuckBull83 (May 12, 2021)

BigT said:


> It's really a tough hunt. There's rumored to be big cactus bucks out there. In November when the hunt is, most the deer will have migrated down by US 89 east of Kanab. There's deer literally everywhere. You need to see a lot of deer to turn up a cactus buck. And to be honest, if you see one, I wouldn't pass it and try for something bigger. If your borderline on keeping the tag or turning it back, maybe take some time and go scout the summer range and see if you can turn up some cactus bucks. If you see something that gets you and your wife excited, I would keep the tag. If not, you have until around October 1st to give it back. Someone else will certainly take it. With seven points, and eight if you were to turn it back you would probably still be a few years away from a management tag there. I think it took around 11 a few years ago when my dad did the cactus buck hunt. I did see a ton of cool management bucks. In fact the biggest deer we saw was a big tall wide 3-point with a bunch of kickers. You might even try and get a hold of the biologist over the area and chat with him or her to see what the prospects are. Good luck!


K thank you so much man!! I think that’s what we are going to do is talk and scout and see what we can find. But I’m serious I will take all the help I can get! And know a lot of other units in Utah and willing to help anyone I can!


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

The one thing about scouting during the summer, and even into October from what I noticed there was we still found bucks in the velvet in mid-October. This is usually a giveaway for a cactus buck right. So that'll be the challenge of scouting in the summer. However, most cactus bucks will have some weird stuff going on. Those are some pics of a crazy one I took some pics of last summer. However this wasn't on the Pauns... This was in the Oquirrh/Stans unit. But generally speaking, this is what you're looking for. I am camping around Bryce Canyon mid-June. I am certain I will be out every morning and night digiscoping. I will certainly let you know if I see some weird looking bucks.


----------



## BuckBull83 (May 12, 2021)

BigT said:


> The one thing about scouting during the summer, and even into October from what I noticed there was we still found bucks in the velvet in mid-October. This is usually a giveaway for a cactus buck right. So that'll be the challenge of scouting in the summer. However, most cactus bucks will have some weird stuff going on. Those are some pics of a crazy one I took some pics of last summer. However this wasn't on the Pauns... This was in the Oquirrh/Stans unit. But generally speaking, this is what you're looking for. I am camping around Bryce Canyon mid-June. I am certain I will be out every morning and night digiscoping. I will certainly let you know if I see some weird looking bucks.


I really appreciate it! Like i said I will take any info or help I can get. And I will also let you know if hear or see anything👍


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

BigT said:


> With seven points, and eight if you were to turn it back


you don’t get a point for the year you turn back a tag anymore. You get your 7 points back, if you turn it in within their specified time period, but not an additional point for this year (2021). You’ll eat that point and the tag fee.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

MooseMeat said:


> you don’t get a point for the year you turn back a tag anymore. You get your 7 points back, if you turn it in within their specified time period, but not an additional point for this year (2021). You’ll eat that point and the tag fee.


I didn't know that! That's good to know. Thanks for the heads up. I've been considering surrendering a bear tag I drew this year after drawing an LE elk tag as well.


----------



## anthony1516 (Aug 18, 2021)

BigT said:


> I was curious to know the results of the cactus buck hunt harvest success results after last years hunt on the Paunsaugunt. To my surprise, they've never been posted.
> 
> https://wildlife.utah.gov/hunting/biggame/pdf/2018/2018_le_oial_hr.pdf
> 
> ...


i got a tag from this hunt and am trying to find all the information I can. By chance do you remember which landowner that was?


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

anthony1516 said:


> i got a tag from this hunt and am trying to find all the information I can. By chance do you remember which landowner that was?


I don't remember who it was. The biologist that was there at the time gave us the name and number. That biologist is no longer there however. I would contact the current biologist and see if they have some of that information.


----------



## anthony1516 (Aug 18, 2021)

awesome! I will ge that done


----------

